# 15 States are Setting New COVID19 Records. What Do 13 Have in Common?



## ChibiMofo (Jun 27, 2020)

In the article linked below, 15 US states are listed as having set new records this week in the numbers of new cases of COVID-19:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-one-day-increase-of-pandemic-idUSKBN23X29G 

Here are the governors of those states.
Alabama (Kay Ivey, Republican)
Alaska (Mike Dunleavy, Republican)
Arizona (Doug Ducey, Republican)
California (Gavin Newsom, Democrat)
Florida (Ron DeSantis, Republican)
Georgia (Brian Kemp, Republican)
Idaho (Brad Little, Republican)
Mississippi (Tate Reeves, Republican)
Missouri (Mike Parson, Republican)
Nevada (Steve Sisolak, Democrat)
Oklahoma (Kevin Stitt, Republican)
South Carolina (Kristi Noem, Republican)
Tennessee (Bill Lee, Republican)
Texas (Greg Abbott, Republican)
Wyoming (Mark Gordon, Republican)

Notice a pattern? Twenty six of the nation's governors are Republican while 24 are Democrats. One away from a 50/50 split. And yet 13 of the 15 states setting new records for COVID-19 cases are run by Republicans.

This many months into the pandemic, it isn't about being unlucky to be a hotspot. It's about how you have responded. Whether you chose to isolate people and shut down non-essential businesses and whether or not you required masks in public.That some states still don't require the latter is criminal and history will not look back kindly on such scumbags.

And if you think this doesn't affect you because you are young and not in contact with older loved ones and friends, think again.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 27, 2020)

Show me deaths from this as bad as New York's and I'll give a shit. Otherwise, it's time for the corona concern trolls to fuck off.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 27, 2020)

while waiting for a probable vaccine AND THE STATES are forced to open by the will of Orange man, there's no effective ways to contain the spreading of pandemic, the numbers will keep raising and USA is most likely stack in *Wave 1 *forever.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 27, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> In the article linked below, 15 US states are listed as having set new records this week in the numbers of new cases of COVID-19:
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-one-day-increase-of-pandemic-idUSKBN23X29G
> 
> Here are the governors of those states.
> ...



If your flag is correct why not worry about your own country and stop obsessing over ours?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2020)

Every person that was a Racist eats Food therefore Food causes Racism


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 27, 2020)

From the start, China got hit really hard in terms of death rate and hospitalizations.  The numbers are hidden but hospitals were full and the dead were being incinerated.  Nothing like that happened in the US.  It's really weird.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 27, 2020)

Is that a bad thing? Nobody dying would be nice but if that is not practical then you get to make a call on how many you take now vs longer term and what the conditions will be like for those that remain.



SG854 said:


> Every person that was a Racist eats Food therefore Food causes Racism


What if I find a racist that is fed by gastric tube and has been since they were a baby?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 27, 2020)

@ChibiMofo : oh, man... I've got to ask : what were you hoping to achieve? Republicans are a bunch of drones parroting Donald Trump at this point. If they can't be persuaded to believe a doctor 's opinion on a virus over a shady businessman, why do you think you (a random dude on the internet) can convince them against their own idol?
Sure, their defence is more bizarre and pathetic than usual (@Hanafuda: I had to read your comment three times because I couldn't believe you wrote that. But you did. I just pity you, man ). But is that really worth it? Republicans will just double down on their own delusions and the rest of the world isn't surprised.

In a sense, they're right. Let them deal with it however they see fit. All we can do is  enact a travel ban from the US to our countries and let them worry about their mess.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 27, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> (@Hanafuda: I had to read your comment three times because I couldn't believe you wrote that. But you did. I just pity you, man )




Zero Fucks Given.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 27, 2020)

"Me before We" is the plain way of stating the ideology. Republican government is concerned first for larger business, for small businesses and general welfare second (or not at all, depending on the particular ideology). Democratic government isn't much better, but usually at minimum suggest a balance should be found. Those who suggest general welfare is top priority are in the tiny minority. 

All you can do is help inform people of reality, and hope at least some people are curious and intelligent enough to learn something. I'm not sure how to help the rest.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> "Me before We" is the plain way of stating the ideology. Republican government is concerned first for larger business, for small businesses and general welfare second (or not at all, depending on the particular ideology). Democratic government isn't much better, but usually at minimum suggest a balance should be found. Those who suggest general welfare is top priority are in the tiny minority.
> 
> All you can do is help inform people of reality, and hope at least some people are curious and intelligent enough to learn something. I'm not sure how to help the rest.


Take care of yourself before you care of others

We put ourselves last why self care should be a priority

Self care is not selfish

Meditate and Relax with deep breaths for deep reflection


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 27, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Zero Fucks Given.


I didn't expect more. My stance is the same, though...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> If your flag is correct why not worry about your own country and stop obsessing over ours?


A flag shall never be an obstacle to good old Schadenfreude. /s (?)


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ditto goes to you, you rarely see someone from U.S. talking about some other country unless they do something that directly effected us (i.e. China coronavirus) yet other countries are obsessed over U.S. they never talk about their own country it's just about the U.S. Seems odd to me I know I have enough problems that I'm not worried about some other country. Seems some of you aren't busy enough if U.S. is your biggest obsession.

Idiots like Notimp admits he thinks about U.S. politics more than his own countries.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2020)

You know everybody thinks about their country probably more than anything.
And then it is kind of sad, because it really touches you, and you can do and do but most of the time you can't make things as better as you would like...

So, you wouldn't speak about those sad things in an English speaking forum, better just make fun of the misfortunes of somebody else. /s

(and also let's be honest, anything that happens in the US affects everybody else plenty, in the US they decide to fart some new economic measure or policy and the world suffers some repercussion, I guess you realize that might be a reason for people to think about what goes on in the US)


----------



## tatripp (Jun 27, 2020)

What a dishonest post. Look at the argument: 1) Most states that have had recent spikes are from Republican run states. 2) Therefore it is the fault of Republicans that these states are experiencing these spikes.

Clearly the poster doesn't care about truth as he is clearly using true statistics to intentionally mislead.
How do you ignore the fact that Democratic run states have been hit significantly worse than other states? Isn't it reasonable to at least entertain that the more populated Democratic cities were hit first and the more rural Republican states are lagging behind? How do you ignore the fact that European countries are having spikes also? How much of this spike is a true spike vs. more testing? How do you ignore the fact that Los Angeles has it significantly worse than any city/county in a Republican run area.  I'm open to the idea that the less strict Republican response may have caused more cases and may have been bad, but this data clearly DOES NOT show that. I'm not okay with completely ignoring all contradicting information to paint an ideologically driven narrative. I don't know how much of this spike was caused by lax Republican restrictions, but at least I'm honest about my ignorance. Clearly the issue is more complicated than _this many spike states are red, and this many spike states are blue, therefore red is bad_.

I think this type of blatant dishonesty is the biggest source of Red Pills in the states.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2020)

tatripp said:


> What a dishonest post. Look at the argument: 1) Most states that have had recent spikes are from Republican run states. 2) Therefore it is the fault of Republicans that these states are experiencing these spikes.
> 
> Clearly the poster doesn't care about truth as he is clearly using true statistics to intentionally mislead.
> How do you ignore the fact that Democratic run states have been hit significantly worse than other states? Isn't it reasonable to at least entertain that the more populated Democratic cities were hit first and the more rural Republican states are lagging behind? How do you ignore the fact that European countries are having spikes also? How much of this spike is a true spike vs. more testing? How do you ignore the fact that Los Angeles has it significantly worse than any city/county in a Republican run area.  I'm open to the idea that the less strict Republican response may have caused more cases and may have been bad, but this data clearly DOES NOT show that. I'm not okay with completely ignoring all contradicting information to paint an ideologically driven narrative. I don't know how much of this spike was caused by lax Republican restrictions, but at least I'm honest about my ignorance. Clearly the issue is more complicated than _this many spike states are red, and this many spike states are blue, therefore red is bad_.
> ...


I kind of agree with this post I am quoting. 
Though I am not sure if calling the OP 'dishonest' is accurate.
I don't think it comes from a lack of "honesty", as probably the poster really believes this type of data "shows fact".
In any case I would say it is "biased", it lacks a serious analysis and depending the position of the person that posts it I would say it is "irresponsible" (e.g. if said by journalist); in the end it could be a manifestation of "echo chamber".

(PS: it is what I would expect from yellow press though)


----------



## Captain_N (Jun 27, 2020)

watch i can make shit posts also. Its china's fault the numbers are spiking. They are responsible for initial spread of the virus. SO its must be china's fault...


----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I kind of agree with this post.
> Though I am not sure if calling this post 'dishonest' is accurate.
> I don't think it comes from a lack of "honesty", as probably the poster really believes this type of data "shows fact".
> In any case I would say it is "biased", it lacks a serious analysis and depending the position of the person that posts it I would say it is "irresponsible" (e.g. if said by journalist); in the end it could be a manifestation of "echo chamber".
> ...


Population density, demographics, regional differences, regional health differences. Just awhile ago Democratic states had the highest number of Covid deaths compared to republican ones.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/05/26/coronavirus-death-toll-is-heavily-concentrated-in-democratic-congressional-districts/?amp=1

You can make the correlation equals causation argument that people with high levels of education are hit the hardest by covid 19. Therefore covid 19 spreads faster if you have higher IQ. Covid 19 wants to kill smart people and only leave stupid people to exist on the planet, a government created virus so that smart humans won't invent technology to fight them off when the Illuminati and free masons plans to invade for world domination.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Population density, demographics, regional differences, regional health differences. Just awhile ago Democratic states had the highest number of Covid deaths compared to republican ones.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/05/26/coronavirus-death-toll-is-heavily-concentrated-in-democratic-congressional-districts/?amp=1
> 
> You can make the correlation equals causation argument that people with high levels of education are hit the hardest by covid 19. Therefore covid 19 spreads faster if you have higher IQ. Covid 19 wants to kill smart people and only leave stupid people to exist on the planet, a government created virus so that smart humans won't invent technology to fight them off when the Illuminati and free masons plans to invade for world domination.


Totally true.
Statistics manipulation is a tool often used by sensationalist press.

PS: Also, I edited my previous post because it was probably easy to misinterpret.


----------



## omgcat (Jun 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Population density, demographics, regional differences, regional health differences. Just awhile ago Democratic states had the highest number of Covid deaths compared to republican ones.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/05/26/coronavirus-death-toll-is-heavily-concentrated-in-democratic-congressional-districts/?amp=1
> 
> You can make the correlation equals causation argument that people with high levels of education are hit the hardest by covid 19. Therefore covid 19 spreads faster if you have higher IQ. Covid 19 wants to kill smart people and only leave stupid people to exist on the planet, a government created virus so that smart humans won't invent technology to fight them off when the Illuminati and free masons plans to invade for world domination.



Most of the international airports are also in democratic areas. the earlier massive outbreaks was a result of novel viral spread before we could test and track. That is why it raged so hard in New York and the surrounding states (spread through mass transit such as subway and bus in the tri-state area). most if not all spread since march has been from community transmission, and the states that shut down early and stayed closed longer are not surging. also, democratic states aren't cooking their fucking books like Florida and Georgia. Anyone with a brain can see that super spreader events like open beaches, bars, and shopping with masks is causing explosions in community spread. The scientific community knows that this virus has been kicking around since at least last October, and was in multiple countries including Europe by December. It made it's way to the united states mostly from European travel, since Asian travel was locked down, and the infection latency period can be as long as 14 days.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Totally true.
> Statistics manipulation is a tool often used by sensationalist press.
> 
> PS: Also, I edited my previous post because it was probably easy to misinterpret.


Look at this one, top 17 cities out of 20 of the highest crime cities are Democratic run, only 1 republican city is high crime. If you make the same correlation equals causation argument chibimofo is saying you can say therefore Democratic policies causes high crime in these cities. Why go after Republicans, its the Democrat policies that are racist and causing high crime among black people.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/06/25/trump-keeps-claiming-that-most-dangerous-cities-america-are-all-run-by-democrats-they-arent/?outputType=amp


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Look at this one, top 17 cities out of 20 of the highest crime cities are Democratic run, only 1 republican city is high crime. If you make the same correlation equals causation argument chibimofo is saying you can say therefore Democratic policies causes high crime in these cities. Why go after Republicans, its the Democrat policies that are racist and causing high crime among black people.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/06/25/trump-keeps-claiming-that-most-dangerous-cities-america-are-all-run-by-democrats-they-arent/?outputType=amp


Yep, and many people believe in the correlation equals causation argument, sadly, and this is exploited often to generate a shocking reaction (as usually they are a "proof" of something outrageous) and get views. But that's not news, yellow press existed as long as press itself.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2020)

omgcat said:


> Most of the international airports are also in democratic areas. the earlier massive outbreaks was a result of novel viral spread before we could test and track. That is why it raged so hard in New York and the surrounding states (spread through mass transit such as subway and bus in the tri-state area). most if not all spread since march has been from community transmission, and the states that shut down early and stayed closed longer are not surging. also, democratic states aren't cooking their fucking books like Florida and Georgia. Anyone with a brain can see that super spreader events like open beaches, bars, and shopping with masks is causing explosions in community spread. The scientific community knows that this virus has been kicking around since at least last October, and was in multiple countries including Europe by December. It made it's way to the united states mostly from European travel, since Asian travel was locked down, and the infection latency period can be as long as 14 days.


Can you really blame people when the Who and CDC are giving conflicting information.

Who said Asymptomatic spread is very rare, while presymptomatic people spreads it easier. But another doctor saying Asymptomatic people can spread it just as much as presymptomatic people. It makes people loose faith with our health professionals, when they keep contradicting each other and don't know what to believe. Listen to the experts, but which expert.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 28, 2020)

I blame American Capitalism for the high numbers. Oligarchies are terrible at handling any form of natural disaster in a humanitarian way, and Fascists even worse (just look at Brazil which is slowly gaining on the US in numbers), though they fraternize quite often.

The main problem in the US is that Conservatives are too stubborn to wear masks or take any proper precautions and Liberals are too weak to stop Conservatives from being idiots. It's quite frustrating because we could have nipped this whole pandemic in the bud but Capitalists won't do shit unless it earns them money. Just look at Vietnam, they've handled the whole thing quite admirably.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 28, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Take care of yourself before you care of others
> 
> We put ourselves last why self care should be a priority
> 
> ...


You interpreted "me before anyone else" as "self-care"? I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## omgcat (Jun 28, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Can you really blame people when the Who and CDC are giving conflicting information.
> 
> Who said Asymptomatic spread is very rare, while presymptomatic people spreads it easier. But another doctor saying Asymptomatic people can spread it just as much as presymptomatic people. It makes people loose faith with our health professionals, when they keep contradicting each other and don't know what to believe. Listen to the experts, but which expert.





huh, it almost seems like science doesn't immediately have all the right answers, and some times more research leads to changes of stances. Imagine thinking that a group needs to be correct 100% of the time and the second they are slightly wrong once, we throw them out. imagine feeling that someone or some entity changing it's mind is bad. It's stupid as hell.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2020)

It's a fucking pandemic, it doesn't discriminate based on political affiliation, though obviously one party in particular has (stupidly) decided to politicize public safety measures such as mask wearing and social distancing.  Additionally, anybody who hasn't realized by now that Trump only cares about what happens to Trump is a dumbass, full stop.  The federal response was and continues to be botched to the fullest possible extent.  We couldn't have possibly managed 40x 9/11 in casualties otherwise, with many more to come.  Protect yourselves and protect your family and friends, because nobody else is gonna do it for you.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 28, 2020)

13 of them are testing more people for covid-19 (and having lower death counts) while the others are letting their citizens gather in protests, loot, burn down, and take over their cities.  That's what the 13 have in common.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 28, 2020)

omgcat said:


> huh, it almost seems like science doesn't immediately have all the right answers, and some times more research leads to changes of stances. Imagine thinking that a group needs to be correct 100% of the time and the second they are slightly wrong once, we throw them out. imagine feeling that someone or some entity changing it's mind is bad. It's stupid as hell.


If asymptomatic people listens to what WHO says that they can't spread covid 19 as much very rarely don't be surprised when asymptomatic people break stay at home orders after loosing their jobs. And don't be surprised when people use what the CDC says to argue with what the people who use what the WHO says and everybody is just confused.


----------



## TimPV3 (Jun 28, 2020)

Lazy posts like these are why people think Dems and Libs are dumb. Way to go OP.


----------



## Roamin64 (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't forget, black lives matter.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 28, 2020)

Roamin64 said:


> Don't forget, black lives matter.


Black lives do matter, but not sure what are you trying to say. 

If you imply demostrations increased contagion and number of Covid cases, quite probably they did.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Black lives do matter, but not sure what are you trying to say.
> 
> If you imply demostrations increased contagion and number of Covid cases, quite probably they did.


And let's not forget that protests/demonstrations were already happening well before George Floyd's murder, organized by a different set of political groups for very different reasons.  "MuH hAiRcuT, mUH eCoNOmy!"

Obviously it's nigh impossible to follow social distancing guidelines while part of a large protest group, so you're much more likely to be infected even while wearing a mask.  What it then comes down to is whether you believe what you're protesting for is truly worth the increased risk or not.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 28, 2020)

Since the OP seems to like pointing out statistics that try to push an agenda, here are some real facts about covid and party affiliation:


*Covid cases.  Of the top 20 states of total covid cases, 9 are ran by Republican Governors while 11 are democrat governors.  Not good for the repugs who are not out pillaging, huh, comrads?  Oh, wait.....*





*Total Deaths from Covid... Now take these numbers with a grain of salt as some states (NJ for example) include all deaths as Covid deaths.
According to this chart, 8 of the top 20 states for deaths by covid are ran by Republican Governors while 12 are ran by democrat governors.  Notice how the top 2 states are not only democrat, but also greatly higher than the rest of the states with New York being almost double of New Jersey.*






*Now, when we go by capita, the results get a little more detailed on who is losing the most percentage of their citizens.*

*Of the top 12 states for covid deaths per 100,000 people, only 2 states are ran by Republican Governors.  Looks very bad for the Democrats.*




Maybe, instead of encouraging little idiots to hang out in huge numbers and pull down statues while also burning down black owned businesses and communities and spreading covid like rabid animals, these democrat governors can start bringing law and order back into their states and protect their law abiding citizens.


----------



## notimp (Jun 28, 2020)

My interpretation, they are rising because of this:


or something similar.  Like Trump townhalls..  (Could also be demonstrations, but you cant just turn off demonstrations either...)

Also, they are expected to rise, after people got tired of quarantine measures. We knew for  a long time, that 'the warm summer' wouldnt just 'make it go away' on its own. (The idea was, that less people would be crammed into tight spaces, and that that would help, but it doesnt, if they are now crammed on beaches..  ).

Coming back to what I actually wanted to say - they (new infection numbers) are expected to rise again, but not at a rate of 5% each day. Thats a little much.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2020)

notimp said:


> My interpretation, they are rising because of this:
> 
> 
> or something similar.  Like Trump townhalls..  (Could also be demonstrations, but you cant just turn off demonstrations either...)
> ...



Yep.  It stands to reason that cities with big protests would see spikes in infections and hospitalizations, but interestingly enough it turns out the numbers don't reflect that.  Instead it's states that re-opened early which are now seeing the biggest spikes.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jun 28, 2020)

This is a question I've been too afraid to ask and I'm not trying to start anything. I only have a high school education in biology, but don't our bodies develop immunities when exposed to viruses? I think it's called active natural immunity but I could be misremembering. Does this just not happen with Covid? 
Again, not trying to start anything. I'm fine listening to whatever my government tells me to do. I just don't fully understand how the virus is supposed to go away by itself


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 28, 2020)

tatripp said:


> do you ignore the fact that European countries are having spikes also?


Nothing to ignore if it isn't true. 

Look... Our scientists are (rightfully) warning that the infection rate is resurging again, while our medical personnel warns that we haven't yet have the supplies we've used during the first wave. So we'red certainly not in any safe zone yet. But in actual infection rate? Nope. There's not a single European country (EU or otherwise) that's anywhere even in the area of close to the top of their infection rate. The importance of @ChibiMofo 's most should be that an alarming amount of states have record numbers of cases, NOT whichever fucking politician' s party is leading it.


----------



## notimp (Jun 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Yep.  It stands to reason that cities with big protests would see spikes in infections and hospitalizations, but interestingly enough it turns out the numbers don't reflect that.  Instead it's states that re-opened early which are now seeing the biggest spikes.


This seems to indicate that its behavioral. (Peoples behavior is not 'informed' by risk anymore..  )


----------



## Xzi (Jun 28, 2020)

Nerdtendo said:


> This is a question I've been too afraid to ask and I'm not trying to start anything. I only have a high school education in biology, but don't our bodies develop immunities when exposed to viruses? I think it's called active natural immunity but I could be misremembering. Does this just not happen with Covid?


Those who have been infected do develop antibodies, yes, and there have even been some encouraging results with plasma donation from donors with antibodies to recipients currently fighting the virus.  What we can't possibly know yet, however, is how long this natural immunity to re-infection will last.  Viruses are able to mutate and adapt very quickly, which is why there's a new vaccine shot for the flu every year (and that won't protect you from all existing strains, just the most common ones).

The reasons we can't tell healthy individuals "just intentionally infect yourself so you can develop antibodies" should be obvious though.  Even if it doesn't outright kill you it can leave you with potentially permanent damage to various organs.  Not to mention that most hospital ICUs are already filled to capacity, so you may not be able to get treatment for severe symptoms at all.


----------



## notimp (Jun 28, 2020)

I've heard somewhere before, that the answer on that level is pretty much 'we don't know', We dont know what makes some people have almost no symptoms, and some people not produce adequate numbers of antibodies, and some people producing the adequate amounts, but them seemingly not working so well. Also something called a cytokine storm ( e.g. https://theconversation.com/coronav...be-behind-some-fatal-cases-of-covid-19-136878 ) is behind quite a few number of highly problematic outcomes, which is the immune system actually overreacting.

(edit: We dont know on the process level. We know on the statistical level i.e. "because they are old"  )

Mortality rate of Covid-19 is at 0.375% roughly - in a western country, with your medical system working as intended. Now that we have newer treatment options, it even might be slightly lower. Or much higher depending on if your hospitals are overtaxed (even in short bursts).

The main issue with Covid-19 is, that no one has had it a while ago, it is transmittable from human to human, and without action like social distancing, the reproduction rate is exponential.

Which all comes down to - main problem being, that hospitals could be seriously overtaxed, if nothing is done, and that we need to buy time to find better treatment options. While propagation isnt slowed down by a 'base resistance level' in populations.

Hence - epidemic.

In previous cases (other SARS viruses f.e.), we just got lucky. (F.e. there was a carrier animal we could eradicate, or it was less contagious, or...) To get a new virus thats able to cause a pandemic a few aspects have to align.  (But we are making it more likely by cramming more people into tighter areas. (Not just the propagation even the 'creation' part.))


----------



## tatripp (Jun 28, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Nothing to ignore if it isn't true.
> 
> Look... Our scientists are (rightfully) warning that the infection rate is resurging again, while our medical personnel warns that we haven't yet have the supplies we've used during the first wave. So we'red certainly not in any safe zone yet. But in actual infection rate? Nope. There's not a single European country (EU or otherwise) that's anywhere even in the area of close to the top of their infection rate. The importance of @ChibiMofo 's most should be that an alarming amount of states have record numbers of cases, NOT whichever fucking politician' s party is leading it.



It looks like you are right. What I read about were spikes in isolated areas. It should be about what is best for the people/country and not about the politicians. That's what I was stating originally.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 29, 2020)

Could somebody please watch V for Vendetta?


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 29, 2020)

So, how long until ICU/death rate will follow the infection rate?
Would guess 2 weeks myself, but probably the republican supporters know better 

I really don't get how a complete country can be ignorant like this, and make a pandemic a political issue


----------



## notimp (Jun 29, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Could somebody please watch V for Vendetta?


Done. (Me, this evening.)


----------



## notimp (Jun 29, 2020)

If anyone is interested in human behavioral aspects during the pandemic:


Havent watched the video yet, but I will. Its Ariely, so its good.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jul 12, 2020)

Congrats to Florida, which today broke its own grim record with over 15,000 new cases in one day. Meanwhile its nutcase, Traitor Trump-supporting governor refuses to shut the state down or even mandate wearing masks in public! My god conservatives are breathtakingly ignorant! If you ever wondered just how dumb conservatives are compared to liberals, COVID-19 has given you the definitive answer.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 12, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> My god conservatives are breathtakingly ignorant!


Says the guy advocating for communism.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 13, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Says the guy advocating for communism.


Stop being a sheep and learn what the term means. Your post just illustrates his point.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 13, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Stop being a sheep and learn what the term means. Your post just illustrates his point.


Explain.


----------



## MurraySkull (Jul 13, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Congrats to Florida, which today broke its own grim record with over 15,000 new cases in one day. Meanwhile its nutcase, Traitor Trump-supporting governor refuses to shut the state down or even mandate wearing masks in public! My god conservatives are breathtakingly ignorant! If you ever wondered just how dumb conservatives are compared to liberals, COVID-19 has given you the definitive answer.


Also, Trump is NOT a traitor!!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 13, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Explain.


I don't believe for a second you'll listen, but ey... You can always prove me wrong.
Anyhow... Communism means a state - lead economy to the degree them owning all possessions.
Doctors and health conglomerates have no political power outside of their medical field. They don't own states, they don't write laws. They bring advices that are based on scientific evidence and predictions based on knowledge about pandemics and disease spreading. But in the end, country leaders take, leave or interpret these advices. Some strict, some less so... And some totally ignore it.

I said before (and say it again) that I don't like further politicizing this pandemic because it always ends up putting blame on a group that'll never respond in a logical fashion but will try to either revert the accusations or blame some third party. It's driving the same people apart that should be working together on a solution.

However, since you want me to explain my post, I've gotta say it : he's at least right in so far that most Republicans follow Trump in his crazy fantasy world that "the others" are to blame (China, democrats, never Trumper... Anyone who ever criticized him for anything, really),and that this blaming should take priority over fixing the country.
That's dumb. Or more accurate : it's a resistance to seeing the reality as it is, which is what the word 'ignorant' really means. It would've been easier if @ChibiMofo was just swearing or calling names, but while that certainly appears so... He's actually described the situation rather well.

I'm sure you disagree, as is your right. But really... At least acknowledge what he wrote before you reply. You clearly let your emotions take the better of you and took something you heard being used as a semi literate swear word ('he's a communist!!!') and wrote it down without understanding that it meant something that doesn't fit @ChibiMofo 's line of thought (at least from this thread and replies) AT All.

So yeah... I called you a sheep.' parrot' would've been a better description because you echoed a phrase without knowing the meaning, but the US curve would've been flattened weeks of not months ago if it were just a few individuals being ignorant. But there are just too many of you who repeat the same pattern of verbally attacking the persons trying to fix this mess without clear reason other than perhaps 'I saw someone else do it'. Hence... You're a sheep in some weird flock of conservative herd. 

I'd tell you to learn and adapt, but I'm sure I lost you around sentence two or three, and now you're just brooding how you can get back at me for saying something you don't like.
For what its worth : I'll read your reply. And then add you to my ignore list. We won't be friends,so no loss there...


----------



## Viri (Jul 13, 2020)

I actually spoke to a girl from Florida a few months ago about Cov19. This was back in April, and I had told her about me being nervous about it. My state of course was getting 1k a day(my useless as fuck Gov did fuck all to protect the elderly, so, despite our cases being lower than California at the time, our deaths were way higher. Fucking useless! Yes, I'm still butt hurt!) Anyway, She laughed, and said it's all fine and dandy! I told her, once Summer comes, I just know your state of Florida is going to get swarmed with cases. 

She still does try to flirt with me, I've ghosted her, lol. But that's another story.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fugelmir said:


> From the start, China got hit really hard in terms of death rate and hospitalizations.  The numbers are hidden but hospitals were full and the dead were being incinerated.  Nothing like that happened in the US.  It's really weird.


I question the amount of people who actually believe in China's numbers. China's numbers are about as believable as Chinese Muslims having a fun time at their new camp!


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 13, 2020)

Not sure how helpful it is to go just by whether someone is dem or republican. There's enough stupid to go around. With this sort of thing, it's important to see the response at all levels, including individual. Not to mention population density. There is a reason why denser cities will be more likely to have outbreaks even with the exact same response as other places.

So the real tell is when less dense places have worse reaction than those places which have a denser population. Or when density is optional (read: the beach/bars/etc). What local actions lead to what results? For instance, protesters wore mask and tried to give each other as much space as they could. Bars and the like had a lot of people without mask, and folks were close and personal, partying. The first didn't really cause much damage, but the second did.

So, gotta look at the individual level, meaning: belief in science (pro-mask) vs belief in personality (anti-mask). Local level, if cities close businesses or provide some sort of guidance or support. As you go up in the food-chain, you look at the same things.

For instance, Alabama was pretty okay for a while. But the beach cities had mayors who were like "bah, who needs mask" and kept everyone open, even as the state was straddling the line between reasonable and insanity. When people started visiting the beaches, they took the virus back with them throughout alabama and it spread pretty fast. Alabama is pretty bad off right now. so is florida. It's pretty straightforward.

No need to blame a party. Blame individuals for their positions and the adherence to politics rather than science and compassion.


----------



## Viri (Jul 13, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> Not sure how helpful it is to go just by whether someone is dem or republican. There's enough stupid to go around. With this sort of thing, it's important to see the response at all levels, including individual. Not to mention population density. There is a reason why denser cities will be more likely to have outbreaks even with the exact same response as other places.


Pretty much this. In my state, all the cities with Democrat Mayors had way more cases than the cities with Republican Mayors. I still see people walking around my city without a mask on. When we were getting 1k cases a day, I walked by a playground full of children playing, because, no school! I pretty much mumbled to my self "wow, we're fucked!".


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 14, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> I don't believe for a second you'll listen, but ey... You can always prove me wrong.
> Anyhow... Communism means a state - lead economy to the degree them owning all possessions.
> Doctors and health conglomerates have no political power outside of their medical field. They don't own states, they don't write laws. They bring advices that are based on scientific evidence and predictions based on knowledge about pandemics and disease spreading. But in the end, country leaders take, leave or interpret these advices. Some strict, some less so... And some totally ignore it.
> 
> ...


Okay, here's the thing.
When I said that ChibiMofo was a communist, I wasn't referring to the Coronavirus. I was referring to the fact that, while Trump could be a better president and perhaps could have handled the Coronavirus issue better, the only other options in November will be commies.
Now if you want to debate capitalism VS. communism, be my guest, but blocking me -- or anyone, for that matter -- is always a terrible idea.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 14, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Okay, here's the thing.
> When I said that ChibiMofo was a communist, I wasn't referring to the Coronavirus. I was referring to the fact that, while Trump could be a better president and perhaps could have handled the Coronavirus issue better, the only other options in November will be commies.
> Now if you want to debate capitalism VS. communism, be my guest, but blocking me -- or anyone, for that matter -- is always a terrible idea.


...so you were basically derailing on top of what I accused you. But ey...I've expected a worse reply, so I thank you for this.

Still: "the only other options". Which options are those? I heard that Kanye West joined the race, but IMHO he's just a comedy third option than anything else(1). So it'll be either Trump or Biden. And Biden...let me just leave this here:




I've blabbered about it for some time (this blog post, for example), but the truth is that USA _doesn't have a political left_. Sanders was about the only real exception to the rule, but even so he's basically aiming to get what has been common good in Europe for some generations now. And even he isn't advocating anything even in the slightest of what I've outlined in the definition of communism (that'd be much more authoritarian policies and some further "degradation" of individual freedom). Joe Biden's about as much a communist as a chimpansee is a flute player.

Anyway...I've made my point. If you don't want to think for yourself as to WHY Biden is portrayed as a communist, that's on you. To me, you're still a sheep herded by fear. I mean...I hear you don't want to vote for Trump but are just too afraid of the alternative. So why would Trump's fan base ever reduce your fear? You might realise that someone who used her private mail server WOULDN'T have been a worse choice over a foul-mouthing, woman-hating, multiple bankrupt media figure with zero political experience. Or that a a vice president whom served the country without a hitch for 8 years wouldn't be a worse choice over the guy who stringed together an amazing amount of scandals in only four years of presidency.

(1): fr this reason, I never bothered checking into his politics. He could be Joseph Lenin "proletarian power" mcMarx for all I know, but still: he doesn't have a chance no matter what he does


----------



## notimp (Jul 16, 2020)

@Taleweaver: How does that fit into your matrix (2x2 thingy above)?
https://grist.org/politics/the-bide...orce-on-climate-heres-their-new-plan-sunrise/



Never 'trust' matrices like the one above as 'representation of reality', btw. they are just a visualization for a categorization scheme. They might be an interesting visualization (look at the categorization scheme  ), but thats all they are.

(None of whats plotted is 'easily measurable'. Hence, probably not hard science..  )

Also, notice the two axis chosen? In terms f.e. individual voting decisions, they could be basically anything.  (left/right | likes people/hates em)

Or to put it differently, the first thing the graphs asserts is that there is a categorization scheme 'authoritarian'/'liberal' out there, that people use, or should use to qualify political candidates.

Most people dont. At least not in the 'matter of fact 'ness' of Klobuchar is four units more authoritarian than Booker.

But its a nice graph..


----------

